# Other 1/72 scale kits in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After my 1/72 scale Bf 109K-4 and 1/32 scale Fw 190D-9 were finished I decided to try building a couple small scale Japanese planes.

In the pic below the parts on the left are from the Tamiya 1/72 scale Nanzan trainer, the one on the right is an old limited run MPM kit of the Reppu, the MPM kit is quite the challange to build because of the large blobs of plastic I had to carve off from some of the parts...when my kit was produced the molds must have started to break up.









Agentsmith


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, those East European kits are quite the challenge aren't they? Unless they come with a resin cockpit and other resin parts, plus some PE there isn't much to them is there? Some MPM/Special Hobby/CMK (what ever you want to call them) kits are definitely better than others! Some are pretty good actually. Some, not so much....

Looking good so far.

HAL9001-


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks hal9001,
The Tamiya kit is nearly ready for paint but the MPM Reppu still has a ways to go before the airframe is assembled. I am no stranger to the Special Hobby/MPM kits but the one I have is very crude but at least the plastic is easy to carve and sand down. The worst trouble for me is dealing with the vac-form canopy, I have never been good with those things.:freak:


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the look of the Japanese Aircraft so will watch with interest.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark,
Here are more in-progress pics of these models.

The airframes are built and some paint has been put on them, I sprayed on some highlights in light colors as part of the weathering process.

















The base coat color has been sprayed over the highlights to greatly tone them down, I only wanted just a hint of the highlights to remain or otherwise the weathering will look rather cartoonish.
The undersurfaces were preshaded and left looking overdone on purpose...the weathering and clear coats will mute the preshading a little plus the undersurfaces are in shadow so the pre-shading needs to stand out a bit if it is to be seen at all on the finished model. While I had the airbrush out I masked and painted the yellow ID markings on the leading edges of the wings and also painted some of the white markings on the Reppu.
Since these models are 1/72 scale I decided to hand paint the canopies instead of going insane trying to mask them off.

















Here you can see the decals are on the models now, ingnore the strange looking colors in this pic...I had to take this pic in poor conditions which made the colors look bizarre.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The last for 2012, the Reppu and Nanzan are finished! Sadly the weather was very poor for taking pics outdoors today so this lone pic of the models will have to do for now. When I get a dry day here I will get proper pics of these models.










Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always like seeing your builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great build and paint jobs, keep them coming.


----------

